# PS3 Firmware Update 3.21 = Bad News.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Firmware (v3.21) Update*

Posted by Patrick Seybold // Sr. Director, Corporate Communications & Social Media


The next system software update for the PlayStation 3 (PS3) system will be released on April 1, 2010 (JST), and will disable the “Install Other OS” feature that was available on the PS3 systems prior to the current slimmer models, launched in September 2009. This feature enabled users to install an operating system, but due to security concerns, Sony Computer Entertainment will remove the functionality through the 3.21 system software update.
In addition, disabling the “Other OS” feature will help ensure that PS3 owners will continue to have access to the broad range of gaming and entertainment content from SCE and its content partners on a more secure system. 
Consumers and organizations that currently use the “Other OS” feature can choose not to upgrade their PS3 systems, although the following features will no longer be available; 


Ability to sign in to PlayStation Network and use network features that require signing in to PlayStation Network, such as online features of PS3 games and chat
Playback of PS3 software titles or Blu-ray Disc videos that require PS3 system software version 3.21 or later
Playback of copyright-protected videos that are stored on a media server (when DTCP-IP is enabled under Settings)
Use of new features and improvements that are available on PS3 system software 3.21 or later
 For those PS3 users who are currently using the “Other OS” feature but choose to install the system software update, to avoid data loss they first need to back-up any data stored within the hard drive partition used by the “Other OS,” as they will not be able to access that data following the update.


Source: PlayStation.Blog


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*PS3 update locking out Linux April 1*

Next firmware update for console will disable "Other OS" feature due to "security concerns"; owners who opt out will lose PSN access. 










When the PlayStation 3 debuted in 2006, Sony played up the fact that alternate operating systems could be installed on the console. However, when the PS3 Slim was released last year, it lacked the "Other OS" feature, causing some grumbling from the Linux community. That grumbling turned to outrage today, when Sony Computer Entertainment announced the April 1 v3.21 PS3 firmware update will disable the Other OS option altogether.

 Pre-Slimline PS3s had the ability to run Linux and other operating systems.




On the PlayStation Blog, SCEA director of corporate communications and social media Patrick Seybold said the move was due to "security concerns." Though no specific concerns were named, the move comes almost exactly two months after American hacker George Hotz, who famously unlocked the iPhone, announced he had hacked the PS3's operating system. In a BBC Interview, the software wunderkind said the effort took five weeks, and would allow hacked systems to play pirated games. Sony's PSP has suffered from similar exploits, leading to widespread piracy on the portable. 

Seybold emphasized that the v3.21 firmware update is optional for current PS3 owners with Linux on their systems. However, consoles which do not have the update will no longer be able to log onto the PlayStation Network, play games online, use online features of games, play newer Blu-ray discs, or play copyright-protected videos from media servers.

The "Other OS" feature allowed technically savvy gamers to legitimately install the open-source Linux OS on the device, turning it into an alternate home computer. The US government also took advantage of the feature, with the Air Force ordering 2,200 of the powerful consoles to use as a linked supercomputer. The Immigration and Customs Enforcement Cyber Crimes Center is using a similar system to to crack encrypted child pornography.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: PS3 update locking out Linux April 1*

*Geohot advises against updating PS3, will find 'safe way' around losing OS support*

By Ross Miller posted Mar 29th 2010 10:04PM 

 In case you hadn't heard, there's a PlayStation 3 firmware update coming this Thursday that'd knock out the "install other OS" option and remove any currently-installed non-PS3 platform. Our guess is it's not going to affect the majority of owners, but the diehard users are certainly up in arms, and no one _really_ likes losing a feature, even if it's rarely used. Leave it to Geohot, then, to right the wrong. Arguably the reason for Sony's reversal (see: PS3 exploit), the famed hacker has published not only a letter of sorrow at the company (unsurprising), but also a call for users not to update. Instead, he claims he will "look into a safe way of updating to retain OtherOS support" and issued a tech-savvy threat about "touching the CFW," much to the company's chagrin (trust us, you don't even want to _know_ what he's talking about here -- far too scary). We wouldn't normally say a war's brewing, but ol' George Hotz has proven himself more than capable at starting something fierce.

Source: Engadget

Looks like George Hotz want's to one up Sony, will have to wait and see how Sony responds to the latest threat from George. Just one quick note the reason there are a couple of articles posted here, it is to show those who may think this is a April Fools joke, this is not a joke.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: PS3 update locking out Linux April 1*

* Wait, you are removing a feature? *

First off, I want to apologize to all the people who use Linux on their PS3. Before releasing, I weighed the pros and cons, and considered the possibility of an impact on OtherOS support. My logic was this. OtherOS support had already been removed from the Slim(not for technical reasons; I believe it only existed in the first place to promote the Cell for IBM) The builders had apparently no intention of including it in future products. So for the purposes of openness why not release? Not like anything else has(or probably will be) done on the PS3.

Now you go and remove a feature that people expected to be included with the expensive device they purchased, citing "security concerns". What security concerns? It's not like the exploit can be run even close to without the users knowledge. You have to open the mooing thing up. How could this harm users? Your blog post doesn't list positive reasons for upgrading like I think most users expect. Instead it lists things you will lose if you don't upgrade. Seriously?

The PlayStation 3 is the only product I know that loses features throughout it's life cycle. Software PS2 emulation, SACD playback, and OtherOS support are all just software switches you can flip. *It's unbelievable you would go and flip one, not just on new boxes you are shipping, but on tens of millions already in the field.*

Again I'm sorry users. Sony, I expected more from you. 
Posted by George Hotz at 1:09 PM 




Source: GeoHot Blog

I have been digging around the internet an found this, losing the OS feature doesn't upset me Sony had to do what is in their best interest, he hacked into the PS3 via this option which could lead to game piracy and he say's that he is sorry to PS3 users and that he expected more from Sony,what choice did they have one do nothing and have the possibility of games getting pirated and lose even more money on this console or two do what they are planning to do on April 1st.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You know, Sony made a big deal about how much better than XBL they were because it wasnt a closed network. This is pretty much admitting they were wrong IMO


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan can you please elaborate on your opinion, because I don't know how this would effect the openness of PSN in regards to XBL.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

OK, sorry for sounding silly here but in laymens terms what does all this mean? I use my PS3 for blu-ray and streaming music from the computer, except the occasional movie download from playstation store otherwise i rarely play games on it and when i do i don't get into the online gameing part of it, so basically what i'm wondering are any of these updates going to affect me? Thanks for staying on top of all this stuff for us by the way.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If you own a Fat PS3 and don't use the OS feature no, if you own a Slim no , it will just be a regular firmware update. But for those who own a Fat and use the Os feature it will remove this option,Now you can refuse to update but if you do there will be games and movies that will be blocked also you will be blocked from PSN. Bam do you own a Slim or a Fat PS3?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine is the fat one. What does Os mean?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

OS= Operating System, the Fat PS3's have the ability to install Linux if you look at system setting you will see Install Other OS which was great for those willing to do so, but not alot of owners did this because for the average user this was a complex task till Linux developed Yellow Dog which was easy to install versus Ubuntu or Fedora. I believe the number of owners who installed another OS on the PS3 was between 0.5% - 1%. Now I know the Military and Universities use this feature for various projects, by linking numerous PS3's together you would have a Supercomputer on the cheap. But for the average user who just wants to play games, watch movies, stream video, and run music off the HDD this update is not a big deal IMO. I will download the update because I have no further use for the OS feature, I much rather have access to PSN,gaming and the ability to play the newer Blu-ray titles. I am upset that it's being done this way but like I said before I blame George Hotz for this and not Sony since they have a right to defend against the possibility of piracy.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I am updating right now I will let you know how everything turns out.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay I have come to a screen that is a notice that this update will remove the Other Os feature also will delete menus such as (Install Other OS) and (Default System which is displayed after you have installed an OS). More updates to come after I finish this process.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the update is done it removed the Other OS, I have looked through everything it hasn't added any features that I could tell will have to wait and see the official list that Sony puts out for each of their updates.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ares said:


> Dan can you please elaborate on your opinion, because I don't know how this would effect the openness of PSN in regards to XBL.


Basically MS set up XBL as a closed network system that only they and certified 3rd parties had access too. The main reason for it was to have ultimate control over it and not allow and Tom Dick or Harry to operate within the psn.

MS defended closing XBL on the grounds of security while Sony said it wasnt an issue. It seems to me that it has become an issue. I know people cant just mess with the PSN network, but it looks to me like there have been growing issues, probably mainly around BR copyright, that might have allowed unscrupulous type to cause issues. It would also seem to me to be a bit of an admission that security on an open network is also an issue, which is a shame but probably a reality. 

In truth, its not going to affect PSN.

This isnt a big deal for me and wont affect my experience, but for me its yet another example of how Sony gave it the big be all and end all, only for it to not be the case yet again. For me this is my one and only big issue with Sony as a company since the days of the Nintendo deal going belly up. Its also another piece of evidence against them that their 'super computer for the home' thats going to replace everyones PC's as the main media hub and entertainment center, just wasnt all it was cracked up to be.

I dont get why Sony have to do the big Boxing match talk up about everything they do. Sure everyone does it, but Sony just seem to feel its fine to say anything they want, even if it isnt true, and it rubs me up the wrong way a bit.

This happening now seem to be another example of this happening.

Just how I feel about Sony personally, and my opinions and views expressed are not a reflection of HTS or any of its members.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Which deal? there have been two the first one was back in 1988 when Nintendo approached Sony about making a CD-ROM add-on for the SNES which was called SNES-CD and was suppose to be announced at CES 91 which never happened. Hiroshi Yamauchi called off the deal because it gave 
Sony complete control over any and all titles written on the SNES CD-ROM format.

At CES 91 Nintendo announced that they have partnered with Philips, the second deal was in 92 when the Play Station (Nintendo has rights to this name) was suppose to have a port for SNES games in which Nintendo was to receive most of the profit from these games, however in 93 Sony reworked the Play Station they dropped the port and removed the space between the two names to give us PlayStation(PS1).

I agree that Sony is arrogant and makes some claims that just doesn't pan out, but that's the nature of gaming Nintendo has done it, MS has done it. Now I'm not saying it's right just that Sony isn't alone in doing it. One day we all knew this would happen, you can not have an open console because there is always someone looking to game the system (no pun intended, maybe a little) So this is something else we agree on, keep it a closed system so you can have more control of it. The Other Os was a cool ideal but it was just that a cool ideal and now you have George Hotz talking about developing a custom firmware as a work around.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The peev with me and Sony is just the way they like to have their cake and eat it. Sure everyone does (and I dont like a lot of MS practises), but unless Sony get the lions share of a deal, they dont make it, and usually they then take everything they have gained through the deal brokering process, remove a space and call it their own. 

The way Sony constantly invents formats to try take over the world bugs me, they take a current technology, copy it with a slight tweak, then hail it in as the new world order. They pulled it off with BR I guess, but their work practises coupled with their arrogance just puts me off the company. As such I own non of their products barring the PS3. Route keys and exploding batteries also spring to mind onder:

I think Ive know about Sony being like this for the longest through the Nintendo deals that broke down due to Sony wanting everything to themselves to our detriment. So they bug me the most :huh:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> The peev with me and Sony is just the way they like to have their cake and eat it. Sure everyone does (and I dont like a lot of MS practises), but unless Sony get the lions share of a deal, they dont make it, and usually they then take everything they have gained through the deal brokering process, remove a space and call it their own.
> 
> The way Sony constantly invents formats to try take over the world bugs me, they take a current technology, copy it with a slight tweak, then hail it in as the new world order. They pulled it off with BR I guess, but their work practises coupled with their arrogance just puts me off the company. As such I own non of their products barring the PS3. Route keys and exploding batteries also spring to mind onder:
> 
> I think Ive know about Sony being like this for the longest through the Nintendo deals that broke down due to Sony wanting everything to themselves to our detriment. So they bug me the most :huh:


I have a different point of view, Nintendo walked away from the first deal after both companies came to that agreement and Nintendo made a secret deal with Philips and the only way Sony found out was like everyone else at CES 91, the second deal is where Sony walked I guess turn about is fair play remember it was Sony's R&D and Sony's investment that made it possible but when Nintendo walked they were free to use it how they saw fit. So here you can't just say Sony is at fault here alone both companies have a part to play in the way these deals were handled. Every company copies existing technology makes a few tweaks and calls it their own. The Big 3 have all been sued over controller patents. None of the Big 3 are saints they all have business practices which are unsavory no question.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah your not wrong, but its more the stuff on top of what happens in is gaming division, coupled with overt displays of contempt for its user base that really rubs me up the wrong way. Nintendo walked away from the Sony deals because Sony wanted too much control for the most part AFAIK.


----------

